# Mixed couple forced to flee country after appearing in ad



## Preacher (Oct 9, 2019)

Mixed-race couple forced to flee country after appearing in ad

BAHAHA! Burn the coal,pay the toll! It is so damn refreshing to see Irish folks not completely falling for the cultural marxist propaganda to destroy their beautiful and historic bloodlines!


----------



## Toro (Oct 9, 2019)

Backwards rubes.


----------



## Intolerant (Oct 10, 2019)

Didn’t think there we’re any coal burners in Ireland.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 10, 2019)

Odium said:


> Mixed-race couple forced to flee country after appearing in ad
> 
> BAHAHA! Burn the coal,pay the toll! It is so damn refreshing to see Irish folks not completely falling for the cultural marxist propaganda to destroy their beautiful and historic bloodlines!



What is your problem? It's scary that this family felt unsafe in their homeland. They have done nothing wrong. What's this "bloodline" garbage? This comes at a time when Ireland is blossoming into the 21st Century while the U.S. is falling backwards.
It's people like you who make the world sick.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 10, 2019)

Odium said:


> Mixed-race couple forced to flee country after appearing in ad
> 
> BAHAHA! Burn the coal,pay the toll! It is so damn refreshing to see Irish folks not completely falling for the cultural marxist propaganda to destroy their beautiful and historic bloodlines!



Odium: board poster most likely to end up with "mixed race" grandchildren


----------



## fncceo (Oct 10, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Mixed-race couple forced to flee country after appearing in ad
> ...



Pretty sure all his grandchildren will be inbred.  I'm getting a real 'Hills Have Eyes' vibe from him.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 10, 2019)

Odium said:


> Mixed-race couple forced to flee country after appearing in ad
> 
> BAHAHA! Burn the coal,pay the toll! It is so damn refreshing to see Irish folks not completely falling for the cultural marxist propaganda to destroy their beautiful and historic bloodlines!


Lol! What a fucking crock of shit. Even the cops said there was no threat. Just a filthy mudshark playing the drama queen because people said mean things on the internet... A publicity stunt. Nothing more.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 10, 2019)

Odium said:


> Mixed-race couple forced to flee country after appearing in ad
> 
> BAHAHA! Burn the coal,pay the toll! It is so damn refreshing to see Irish folks not completely falling for the cultural marxist propaganda to destroy their beautiful and historic bloodlines!


To me, the people who should be worried about are those who do not say anything because once all of the focus is placed on those with mouths the size of Texas, who will then have a clear shot of striking? Those who are quiet.

God bless you and the family always!!!

Holly


----------



## Preacher (Oct 10, 2019)

Intolerant said:


> Didn’t think there we’re any coal burners in Ireland.


Unfortunately there is. If its a white nation then it MUST be diversified aka have less white people. 


Lysistrata said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Mixed-race couple forced to flee country after appearing in ad
> ...


Lol. Its not THEIR homeland,I don't even think she is even Irish and he sure in the hell isn't. They did do something wrong they committed a sin against nature by committing miscegenation, Lol by blossoming into the 21st century you mean erasing the white majority in favor of multicultism DIEversity and destroying a once BEAUTIFUL country on the altar of cultural marxism. Hate to break some news to you but YOUR side will lose this war. 


SweetSue92 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Mixed-race couple forced to flee country after appearing in ad
> ...


Odium : Man who ALREADY disowned and completely cut off his ex sister who became a disgusting race mixer and will have NO PROBLEM doing it to anyone else including his own children. Fortunately my kids are ALL being raised traditionally and NOT to hate their race and history and heritage. They know the importance of more white babies and they know the consequences.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 10, 2019)

Odium said:


> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> > Didn’t think there we’re any coal burners in Ireland.
> ...



You are one sick racist. Who in the hell are YOU to say that Ireland is not the homeland of either one? You don't have that right. People of different racial backgrounds having relationships does not involve anything that could be classified as "sin." The current Taoiseach of the Republic, is a Catholic born in Dublin to a Catholic mother and a Hindu father.  Where did you get the notion that accepting other people equates to hating one's own race, history, and heritage? You sound like you are raising your kids to be as sick as yourself.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 10, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Intolerant said:
> ...


Flooding Ireland with NON WHITE INVADERS will quickly make Ireland no longer Irish. Its white genocide plain and simple. The white whore is German and who knows what the negro is but he ain't Irish!


----------



## Crepitus (Oct 10, 2019)

Odium said:


> Mixed-race couple forced to flee country after appearing in ad
> 
> BAHAHA! Burn the coal,pay the toll! It is so damn refreshing to see Irish folks not completely falling for the cultural marxist propaganda to destroy their beautiful and historic bloodlines!


Buncha racist fuckwads.


----------



## Crepitus (Oct 10, 2019)

Intolerant said:


> Didn’t think there we’re any coal burners in Ireland.


Peat.


----------



## Crepitus (Oct 10, 2019)

Odium said:


> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> > Didn’t think there we’re any coal burners in Ireland.
> ...


How is raising your hypothetical children as racists "traditional"?


----------



## Preacher (Oct 10, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Intolerant said:
> ...


Racist is just a word invented by an Anti White Jewish scumbag and raising my children to cherish the THOUSANDS of years of pure bloodline,heritage and history has nothing to do with being racist. Hating your race so much that you decide to destroy those thousands of years of bloodline,history and heritage is anti white racism. All race mixers deserve to be ostracized and shunned at the very least.In ANY sane nation it would be dealt with by the death penalty.


----------



## Crepitus (Oct 10, 2019)

Odium said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Lol at "thousands of years".

That's a buncha crap.  You should do one of those DNA test things, I bet you're as much of a mutt as the rest of us.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 10, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Lol
Kinda like people choosing their own gender… Fucking retarded


----------



## Preacher (Oct 10, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Been there done that. 100% European. Thanks for the suggestion though. It did have some surprises. I was kind of shocked to have some Scandinavian in me! I knew we were English/Scottish on mothers side and German/Polish on my fathers but somewhere we got some Scandinavian as well! All white though.  Really irritated my mother who had been fed the "cherokee princess" shit for 40 years ROFLMAO. I still bring that shit up to irritate her at times.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 10, 2019)

Odium said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


The hypocrisy of political correctness cracks me up, it’s all situational morality with progressives And their fucked up socialist views


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 10, 2019)

Odium said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


"White whore"? Where did that come from? The name Fiona is Irish. Her partner was born in Brazil and raised in Liverpool. It sounds like you are a "white whore" and found another one to get pregnant.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Oct 10, 2019)

Odium said:


> Mixed-race couple forced to flee country after appearing in ad
> 
> BAHAHA! Burn the coal,pay the toll! It is so damn refreshing to see Irish folks not completely falling for the cultural marxist propaganda to destroy their beautiful and historic bloodlines!




blood lines?

but according to the experts  everyone came from africa....

and by everyone that includes the irish....

so if you trace an irishman back far enough you will find....african blood!


et to, brute....


----------



## Preacher (Oct 10, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Mixed-race couple forced to flee country after appearing in ad
> ...


And yet there is ZERO African blood in my bloodlines....hmmmm...You do realize the Egyptians were white at one time right? Just because people come from Africa doesn't make them black...


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 10, 2019)

What is the big deal about "race," anyway? Nobody has ever explained that.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 10, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> What is the big deal about "race," anyway? Nobody has ever explained that.


Then NO explaining from ANYONE would do any good to someone who just doesn't get it already. If we are "all the same" why aren't you living in some LOVELY place in Africa? After all we are the same right?


----------



## anynameyouwish (Oct 10, 2019)

Odium said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > What is the big deal about "race," anyway? Nobody has ever explained that.
> ...




"What is the big deal about "race," anyway? Nobody has ever explained that?"


"Then NO explaining from ANYONE would do any good to someone who just doesn't get it already. If we are "all the same" why aren't you living in some LOVELY place in Africa? After all we are the same right? "

he said RACE.

not "we are all the same"

are you suggesting that all blacks live in Africa?

are you saying that all blacks are inferior to all whites?

are you saying that all blacks are inferior to ...you??!?!!? ha ha ha

some blacks are smarter than most whites
some whites are smarter than most blacks
some whites and blacks are much smarter than the average person.

that being true kindly explain what the fuk RACE has to do with anything?

And after you explain THAT kindly explain how you are NOT a racist and why liberals are the REAL racists.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 10, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Whites are superior. Plain. Hard. Fact. Oh and I never said leftists were the real racists,I am not a piss ant republican retard. Racist is a made up word by a Jew who hated whites. The jew's SOLE goal is the elimination of ANY race superior to him and the absolute control of the world. Asians and Whites are in their way.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 10, 2019)

Odium said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > What is the big deal about "race," anyway? Nobody has ever explained that.
> ...



So you are so cowardly and ignorant that you can't explain your own thoughts. I don't live in Africa because I was born and raised in the U.S.A., the same experience as many other Americans of all races. When are you going to move away to some place on some other continent that is more "white" to your liking, even though you were probably raised here? Where did you get this "we're all the same" goofiness. Yeah, we are all the same, but we are all different, too. Why would I want to have anything to do with you? It sounds like you spend your time running around in the woods playing soldier in your camou-rompers. There certainly isn't anything superior about you.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 10, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I don't WANT to explain it. Its pointless to explain it to a moron like you. If you have no idea then you obviously don't care or you would have already looked into it. Why explain something to someone who has no interest in it? America was MADE by white man,Intended for WHITE PEOPLE and WILL one day be ALL WHITE.


----------



## August West (Oct 10, 2019)

Odium said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Where do you come from O? Paul Kantner is asking.
Paul Kantner – White Boy Lyrics | Genius Lyrics


----------



## anynameyouwish (Oct 10, 2019)

Odium said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...




oops.

My apologies.

I  didn't realize I was  talking to someone completely insane.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 10, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Mixed-race couple forced to flee country after appearing in ad
> ...



Absolutely agree. The article mentioned photos being taken of the mean tweets but failed to show even one.


----------



## NoNukes (Oct 10, 2019)

Odium said:


> Mixed-race couple forced to flee country after appearing in ad
> 
> BAHAHA! Burn the coal,pay the toll! It is so damn refreshing to see Irish folks not completely falling for the cultural marxist propaganda to destroy their beautiful and historic bloodlines!


This is not typical of Ireland. It has become welcoming to multiculturalism.


----------



## NoNukes (Oct 10, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Intolerant said:
> ...


Leo is also gay.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 10, 2019)

NoNukes said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Mixed-race couple forced to flee country after appearing in ad
> ...



The british have wanted to rid themselves of the Irish for quite some time.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 10, 2019)

Odium said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Which is why these "white men," whom you are so fond of, gave free passage in luxury accommodations to so many Africans.
BTW: why should I care? I don't see anything in you that would make you so special among us. You are just a coward.


----------



## Toro (Oct 10, 2019)

Anyone who thinks there shouldn't be inter-racial marriage is a loser


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 10, 2019)

NoNukes said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Yup. The Irish Republic goes forward. The U.S. goes backward.


----------



## DOTR (Oct 10, 2019)

This is their typical pathology.  They flaunt morals, gaslight, dare anyone to object and then whine and screech like they are dying when the society they shit on is repulsed.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 11, 2019)

DOTR said:


> This is their typical pathology.  They flaunt morals, gaslight, dare anyone to object and then whine and screech like they are dying when the society they shit on is repulsed.



This post is entirely incomprehensible. Who is "they"? What "morals"? What gaslighting?


----------



## anynameyouwish (Oct 11, 2019)

DOTR said:


> This is their typical pathology.  They flaunt morals, gaslight, dare anyone to object and then whine and screech like they are dying when the society they shit on is repulsed.




you describe conservative christians perfectly


----------



## DOTR (Oct 11, 2019)

Toro said:


> Anyone who thinks there shouldn't be inter-racial marriage is a loser



so it’s like a required belief now?


----------



## DOTR (Oct 11, 2019)

NoNukes said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Mixed-race couple forced to flee country after appearing in ad
> ...



true. 
Irish could be minority ethnic group here by 2050 - professor


----------



## anynameyouwish (Oct 11, 2019)

DOTR said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who thinks there shouldn't be inter-racial marriage is a loser
> ...



not required.

you can believe that inter-racial marriage is wrong.

you have the right to be ignorant.

But everyone else ALSO has rights to believe what THEY want.

So if you say something that I consider ignorant and wrong (inter-racial marriage is wrong) then I get to say "you are ignorant, racist and completely wrong"


----------



## NoNukes (Oct 12, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


It is actually the other way around.


----------



## sparky (Oct 12, 2019)

Odium said:


> beautiful and historic bloodlines!








~S~


----------



## IM2 (Oct 12, 2019)

Odium said:


> Mixed-race couple forced to flee country after appearing in ad
> 
> BAHAHA! Burn the coal,pay the toll! It is so damn refreshing to see Irish folks not completely falling for the cultural marxist propaganda to destroy their beautiful and historic bloodlines!



So then you don't mind the whites getting ran out of Africa. After all, it's not their home.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

If anyone claims Christianity on this thread and believes what this couple did was wrong--that's an outrage and a sin. It doesn't matter that some Christians got it wrong before. It's still wrong now. Christianity is NOT a religion of races; it's a religion of individuals, and thank God for it. We are all, every one of us, made in the image of God. It is sin to look at any creation of God--most especially a human creation--and deride it as lesser. 

If you are not Christian---

You can piddle around with "this race is better or that race is better", but what does it matter? It's like a preference for ice cream flavors that you set in the blazing sun. Ashes to ashes, dust to dust. What is "better"? You're all headed for destruction at any rate. So have at it, I guess--it's all pointless, so much "Chasing after the wind"


----------



## IM2 (Oct 12, 2019)

Odium said:


> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> > Didn’t think there we’re any coal burners in Ireland.
> ...



You are teaching your kids to take an ass whippin. And for each ass whippin they take, they are going to hate you for what you're teaching them. So you go by a ticket, pack your bags and go move Norway, where you can teach your feral subhumans to pray to Odin. I knew a lot of kids who had parents like you and we sent most of them to the doctor for repeating to us what daddy taught. A lot of it was done legally. It's called football. You might want to keep your little feral subhumans off the field when they get older.


----------



## sparky (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> If anyone claims Christianity on this thread and believes what this couple did was wrong--that's an outrage and a sin. It doesn't matter that some Christians got it wrong before. It's still wrong now.



I'm sure some religmo will '_get it wrong_' before page 12 Sue

~S~


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Intolerant said:
> ...



He loves his hate-religion more than he loves his kids. He has said so.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

sparky said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone claims Christianity on this thread and believes what this couple did was wrong--that's an outrage and a sin. It doesn't matter that some Christians got it wrong before. It's still wrong now.
> ...



The Bible deals with this at length. Not sure you're aware of this.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> If anyone claims Christianity on this thread and believes what this couple did was wrong--that's an outrage and a sin. It doesn't matter that some Christians got it wrong before. It's still wrong now. Christianity is NOT a religion of races; it's a religion of individuals, and thank God for it. We are all, every one of us, made in the image of God. It is sin to look at any creation of God--most especially a human creation--and deride it as lesser.
> 
> If you are not Christian---
> 
> You can piddle around with "this race is better or that race is better", but what does it matter? It's like a preference for ice cream flavors that you set in the blazing sun. Ashes to ashes, dust to dust. What is "better"? You're all headed for destruction at any rate. So have at it, I guess--it's all pointless, so much "Chasing after the wind"



You might want to start teaching that in your church.  Because what racism is built upon is whites believing they had to show the rest of us the one and only true God. And of course whites were the only ones who had this knowledge. And you see that same sentiment taught in evangelical churches today pertaining to Muslims.

God has revealed himself to all races. Native Americans call him the great spirit but to whites that came over here that was not the correct name. Muslims call the creator Allah. The number 1 belief is there is no other God but Allah. Evangelicals see 2 different gods in this sentence instead of recognizing that Muslims are say there is but one God.

Fundamentalists in both religions argue about whose god is THE God. So if you go to Mexico and ask for a bottle of water, they'll tell you the agua is in the cooler. If we acted like religious fundamentalists we would stay thirsty because we want water, not agua. And we need to learn that only 1 creator exists and that he is the creator whether you call him god or allah. For if you read what is taught in the texts of the worlds major religions, the basic rules of life are the same. And when we figure that out, race will no longer be an issue.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



That's sad. Satan really has him in his grips.


----------



## sparky (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> The Bible deals with this at length. Not sure you're aware of this.



I'm aware of enough to know _religmo reditors_ when i read 'em Sue

~S~


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

IM2 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone claims Christianity on this thread and believes what this couple did was wrong--that's an outrage and a sin. It doesn't matter that some Christians got it wrong before. It's still wrong now. Christianity is NOT a religion of races; it's a religion of individuals, and thank God for it. We are all, every one of us, made in the image of God. It is sin to look at any creation of God--most especially a human creation--and deride it as lesser.
> ...



Hmmm. Funny thing. Jesus Christ wasn't white.

Rejected


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

sparky said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > The Bible deals with this at length. Not sure you're aware of this.
> ...



I have no idea what you're talking about, but I'm going to assume it's people who are Christian and also racist. Which is sinful and not at all what Jesus Christ taught


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 12, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> You are one sick racist. Who in the hell are YOU to say that Ireland is not the homeland of either one? You don't have that right. People of different racial backgrounds having relationships does not involve anything that could be classified as "sin." The current Taoiseach of the Republic, is a Catholic born in Dublin to a Catholic mother and a Hindu father. Where did you get the notion that accepting other people equates to hating one's own race, history, and heritage? You sound like you are raising your kids to be as sick as yourself.



I think Odium is a troll pretending to be a racist just to see if he can get a rise out of people.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > You are one sick racist. Who in the hell are YOU to say that Ireland is not the homeland of either one? You don't have that right. People of different racial backgrounds having relationships does not involve anything that could be classified as "sin." The current Taoiseach of the Republic, is a Catholic born in Dublin to a Catholic mother and a Hindu father. Where did you get the notion that accepting other people equates to hating one's own race, history, and heritage? You sound like you are raising your kids to be as sick as yourself.
> ...



Whereas you are an actual racist misogynist who does not need to pretend

We know this, Joe


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> The Bible deals with this at length. Not sure you're aware of this.



The bible is what the slave owners used for centuries to justify slavery...  

As for Racism and Mixed Marriages, you have THIS little Gem

Deuteronomy Chapter 7 

2 And when the LORD thy God shall deliver them before thee; thou shalt smite them, _and_ utterly destroy them; thou shalt make no covenant with them, nor shew mercy unto them:

3 *Neither shalt thou make marriages with them; thy daughter thou shalt not give unto his son, nor his daughter shalt thou take unto thy son.*


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Whereas you are an actual racist misogynist who does not need to pretend
> 
> We know this, Joe



Says the Islamophobic Twat who got on here and lied about what Islam Teaches.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > The Bible deals with this at length. Not sure you're aware of this.
> ...



You are a cretinous name-calling projecting scumbag who cannot even own up to the fact that Islam also opposes gay marriage.

Which makes you also a coward

So I guess I stated my case. Joe.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Whereas you are an actual racist misogynist who does not need to pretend
> ...



Joe says Islam loves gay marriage.

Which also makes him a liar


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> You are a cretinous name-calling projecting scumbag who cannot even own up to the fact that Islam also opposes gay marriage.
> 
> Which makes you also a coward
> 
> So I guess I stated my case. Joe.



Naw, I just realize the obvious. It's not Muslims that are oppressing gays in the US, it's Christians...  

What happens outside the US, I really don't care that much about.  I'd be an emotional wreck if I did, because most of the world is an awful place.  

Homophobia is how the One Percent keeps stupid people like you voting against your own economic interests.  Islamophobia is another.  

because their greatest fear is you figuring THIS out.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Joe says Islam loves gay marriage.
> 
> Which also makes him a liar



Nope, reading comprehension isn't one of your strong suits, is it?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > You are a cretinous name-calling projecting scumbag who cannot even own up to the fact that Islam also opposes gay marriage.
> ...



You. Joe.

Your bigotry, your words, your beliefs....YOU

Make the world an awful place. YOU

You call me a TWAT

You call a woman a "mail order bride"

You. You do this.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > You are a cretinous name-calling projecting scumbag who cannot even own up to the fact that Islam also opposes gay marriage.
> ...



Your bigotry and small-mindedness makes you a judgmental creep


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 12, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > You are a cretinous name-calling projecting scumbag who cannot even own up to the fact that Islam also opposes gay marriage.
> ...


Fags are "oppressed"? I think you're the only one who believes that


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > You are a cretinous name-calling projecting scumbag who cannot even own up to the fact that Islam also opposes gay marriage.
> ...



You simply CANNOT own up to what Muslims believe "outside the US" because you're a bigot, Joe, and cannot accept anything outside your bigotry. You're close-minded and have sold yourself a bill of goods so you can keep your hate-on for Christians.

There, have I delivered enough truth this morning?


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 12, 2019)

IM2 said:


> God has revealed himself to all races. Native Americans call him the great spirit but to whites that came over here that was not the correct name. Muslims call the creator Allah. The number 1 belief is there is no other God but Allah. Evangelicals see 2 different gods in this sentence instead of recognizing that Muslims are say there is but one God



Jesus answered, “I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me.

Now, do you expect me to believe JESUS, or some dumb African who calls Jesus a liar? Sorry, nobody accepts you as a religious leader.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> You simply CANNOT own up to what Muslims believe "outside the US" because you're a bigot, Joe, and cannot accept anything outside your bigotry. You're close-minded and have sold yourself a bill of goods so you can keep your hate-on for Christians.
> 
> There, have I delivered enough truth this morning?



Hey, I have a pretty good reason to hate Christians... they made my childhood a truly miserable experience with 12 years of Catholic School.  

Then there was the nun who said that God had a good reason for my Mom to die.  

Yeah... lots of good reasons to not like you people there.  

Meanwhile, a Muslim hasn't ever really done anything bad to me.   I don't share their beliefs, but what they do in their own parts of the world is their own business.  

Now, here's a truth you can't deal with. 

The ONLY reason why the One Percenters have you upset about "Islam" is because they are standing on top of a billion metric shit-tons of oil.  We didn't care about what they did for most of our history until 1974, when they realized they could use that oil to make our lives miserable.  

And while you are happy to march working class kids off to war to fight for the One Percent's Oil Rights, I'm the one saying, "Hey, maybe we should try something else!"


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 12, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Fags are "oppressed"? I think you're the only one who believes that



The fact you still use the word "Fag" shows they are.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 12, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Fags are "oppressed"? I think you're the only one who believes that
> ...


I use it for sodomites because it bothers you

So by that definition, normal folks are oppressed because they call us "breeders"


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> You. Joe.
> 
> Your bigotry, your words, your beliefs....YOU
> 
> ...



I make the world an awful place? Wow... I must have a lot of power. 

I mean, I make it an awful place for you, but only because you show up here for the punishment.  

I doubt you have the intellectual capacity to understand my beliefs...


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > You simply CANNOT own up to what Muslims believe "outside the US" because you're a bigot, Joe, and cannot accept anything outside your bigotry. You're close-minded and have sold yourself a bill of goods so you can keep your hate-on for Christians.
> ...



Hey Joe do you know what grown ups do? 

They don't call people Twats because other people made their childhood miserable. Or call people "mail order brides"--a racist slur--because one person said something mean about their mom's death.

If I did that with Muslims you would rightly call me a bigot. You would say I'm judging a whole group of people on the actions of a few. 

But it's okay when YOU do it because..... no one knows why. 

You give yourself special dispensations. But one cannot argue with a narcissist.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 12, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> I use it for sodomites because it bothers you



Okay, let's look at that.  

I mean, yeah, your bigotry bothers me... just like it would bother me if you said the N-word.  

But here's the thing.  37% of straight people have done anal sex.  99% of them have done oral sex (Cunnilingus and Fellatio). So are you really claiming your complaint is "sodomy"?  

I ask this sincerely because they've done studies that have shown that homophobic men often have latent homosexual tendencies.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > You. Joe.
> ...



My life in entirely too wonderful for you to make a dent, sweetheart. 

But people like you, yeah. Out of the overflow of the heart, the mouth speaks.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > I use it for sodomites because it bothers you
> ...



Single lefties are always jealous of married Christians.

Statistics say they should be.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 12, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > I use it for sodomites because it bothers you
> ...


Humans are into all kinds of perversions. You seem to need excuses and have no standards except violating traditional boundries


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Hey Joe do you know what grown ups do?
> 
> They don't call people Twats because other people made their childhood miserable. Or call people "mail order brides"--a racist slur--because one person said something mean about their mom's death.



PC never said anything mean about my mom's death.  

As for that nun, I don't think she was being "mean". I think she really sincerely believed her imaginary sky pixie goes around killing people in painful ways for... um, reasons.   

And sorry, you really are an Islamophobic Twat...  that you lie about them because you lack the intellectual capacity to understand what their beliefs are shows that.  



SweetSue92 said:


> If I did that with Muslims you would rightly call me a bigot. You would say I'm judging a whole group of people on the actions of a few.



You do that to Muslims, and gays.. and Mexicans... and I rightfully call you a bigot.  

but here's the thing. I call you that because you say awful racist things. 

I call PC Names because she is self-important and doesn't get that the only reason she enjoys the same rights I enjoy as a white man is because progressives fought for that right for her.  

Thing is, I'd do fine under conservative rule... I'm male, straight and white. The system is already massively rigged in my favor.  But because I'm a decent human being, I think that those things should be extended to gays, minorities, women and Muslims.  

So, yeah, when I see a self-loathing minority like PC spewing whatever she heard on Hate Radio like she had an original thought... MOCKERY WILL FOLLOW.  



SweetSue92 said:


> But it's okay when YOU do it because..... no one knows why.



I just explained to you why... I've done so many times... you just aren't capable of understanding it.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


No Jesus wasn't white. But whites in Europe made him white. And whites used Christianity as an excuse to enslave and colonize. Your rejection doesn't change this fact.

*How Christian Slaveholders Used the Bible to Justify Slavery*

Out of the more than three quarters of a million words in the Bible, Christian slaveholders—and, if asked, most slaveholders would have defined themselves as Christian—had two favorites texts, one from the beginning of the Old Testament and the other from the end of the New Testament. In the words of the King James Bible, which was the version then current, these were, first, Genesis IX, 18–27:

*“And the sons of Noah that went forth from the ark were Shem, Ham, and Japheth: and Ham is the father of Canaan. These are the three sons of Noah: and of them was the whole world overspread. And Noah began to be an husbandman, and he planted a vineyard: and he drank of the wine, and was drunken; and he was uncovered within his tent. And Ham, the father of Canaan, saw the nakedness of his father, and told his two brethren without. And Shem and Japheth took a garment, and laid it upon both their shoulders, and went backward, and covered the nakedness of their father; and their faces were backward, and they saw not their father’s nakedness. And Noah awoke from his wine, and knew what his younger son had done unto him. And he said, Cursed be Canaan; a servant of servants shall he be unto his brethren. And he said, Blessed be the Lord God of Shem; and Canaan shall be his servant. God shall enlarge Japheth, and he shall dwell in the tents of Shem; and Canaan shall be his servant. And Noah lived after the flood three hundred and fifty years.”*

Despite some problems with this story—What was so terrible about seeing Noah drunk? Why curse Canaan rather than Ham? How long was the servitude to last? Surely Ham would have been the same color as his brothers?—it eventually became the foundational text for those who wanted to justify slavery on Biblical grounds. In its boiled-down, popular version, known as “The Curse of Ham,” Canaan was dropped from the story, Ham was made black, and his descendants were made Africans.

How Christian Slaveholders Used the Bible to Justify Slavery
BBC - Religions - Christianity: Atlantic slave trade and abolition
Reunion Black Family.
Christianity and Black Slavery - Christian Research Institute

From the time Europeans arrived on American shores, the frontier—the edge territory between white man’s civilization and the untamed natural world—became a shared space of vast, clashing differences that led the U.S. government to authorize over 1,500 wars, attacks and raids on Indians, the most of any country in the world against its indigenous people. By the close of the Indian Wars in the late 19th century, fewer than 238,000 indigenous people remained, a sharp decline from the estimated 5 million to 15 million living in North America when Columbus arrived in 1492.

The reasons for this racial genocide were multi-layered. Settlers, most of whom had been barred from inheriting property in Europe, arrived on American shores hungry for Indian land—and the abundant natural resources that came with it. Indians’ collusion with the British during the American Revolution and the War of 1812 exacerbated American hostility and suspicion toward them.

*Even more fundamentally, indigenous people were just too different: Their skin was dark. Their languages were foreign. And their world views and spiritual beliefs were beyond most white men’s comprehension. To settlers fearful that a loved one might become the next Mary Campbell, all this stoked racial hatred and paranoia, making it easy to paint indigenous peoples as pagan savages who must be killed in the name of civilization and Christianity.*

https://www.history.com/news/native-americans-genocide-united-states
https://nativeamericanchurches.org/the-collision-of-christianity-and-american-native-spirituality/

It is past time for evangelicals to express remorse and regret to Native Americans for the mistreatment they experienced at the hands of Christians throughout the history of the nation. Although President Obama signed a resolution of apology in 2009 on behalf of the nation, evangelical groups should also follow suit.

*It is a sad fact of American history that Christianity, at times, conspired with the government to colonize and nearly eradicate a proud and free people.* Sadly, in the present, those wounds have been reopened by a representative of that same belief system, in effect, blaming the native people for their demise. In February, Bryan Fischer, Issues Analyst for the American Family Association wrote on the AFA website that Native Americans were "morally disqualified from sovereign control of American soil" because of "superstition, savagery and sexual immorality."

Should Evangelicals Apologize to Native Americans?
A "Christian" Defense of Genocide? David Barton's Justification of the Devastation of Native Americans – Red Letter Christians

*When the Europeans came to colonize Africa, they did not just do that with the force they meted on Africans. Colonization was expedited by the use of religion, and in particular, Christianity.* As of now, most Africans identify themselves as Christians, and many as Muslims. It seems Christianity has done the most in affecting the conscience of the black person in Africa. African traditional religions have been washed away, and especially with Christianity, they are viewed as pagan and heathen in nature. 

While everyone is entitled to their religion, it is the same religion which has shaped Africa's history especially with the advent of imperialism and colonialism upon which it was built. Christianity achieved a major thing in Africa: to teach the black Africans to forsake all their traditions and to facilitate colonialism. The African was taught to abhor everything African and to accept a new way of living, a new way of life, a new order that alienated them from who they originally were.

Christianity was subtly intertwined with the agenda of the West. They viewed Africans as backward, barbaric and uncivilized. So their mission was to "civilize" the African. Something which they achieved with a great degree of success. Christianity was the religion of the Westerners. And it is obvious the missionaries had Western values embedded in them. So what happened was a situation where the Africans were taught to hate everything African and to accept the European way of living. 

The early Christian missionaries and missionaries worked hand in hand with the colonizers. At most times, the missionaries were sent to negotiate treaties that would put the Africans under subjugation. The Bible followed the gun. And thus, the influence of Christianity in the colonization process had a devastating effect on the Africans. 

https://www.africanexponent.com/pos...used-to-exploit-africans-through-colonization
Christianity and colonialism - Wikipedia
Role of Missionaries in Colonization of Africans - Global Black History

You cannot reject the truth.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 12, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Humans are into all kinds of perversions. You seem to need excuses and have no standards except violating traditional boundries



Slavery was a traditional boundary.
burning witches was a traditional boundary
Not having sex with someone outside your own race (the subject of this thread) was a traditional boundary.

Until someone decided they weren't.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Single lefties are always jealous of married Christians.
> 
> Statistics say they should be.



Naw, having a boring sex life because a sky pixie doesn't approve is nothing to be jealous of.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 12, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > You are one sick racist. Who in the hell are YOU to say that Ireland is not the homeland of either one? You don't have that right. People of different racial backgrounds having relationships does not involve anything that could be classified as "sin." The current Taoiseach of the Republic, is a Catholic born in Dublin to a Catholic mother and a Hindu father. Where did you get the notion that accepting other people equates to hating one's own race, history, and heritage? You sound like you are raising your kids to be as sick as yourself.
> ...


Nah. He's a legitimate racist.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Single lefties are always jealous of married Christians.
> ...



You're a bigot, so of course you must believe that


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

IM2 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Not gonna read all this, still stuck on "Allah and the Christian God" are the same God. 

No they're not, and that has nothing to do with racism.

Of course, I could say the grass is green and you'd say that's racist


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Not gonna read all this, still stuck on "Allah and the Christian God" are the same God.
> 
> No they're not, and that has nothing to do with racism.
> 
> Of course, I could say the grass is green and you'd say that's racist



Um, yeah, they are... They are the same God who told Abraham to be an intolerant asshole.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Not gonna read all this, still stuck on "Allah and the Christian God" are the same God.
> ...



You're stupid, Joe.

Allah is monotheistic.

the Christian God is a Trinity


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> You're stupid, Joe.
> 
> Allah is monotheistic.
> 
> the Christian God is a Trinity



Right... um, that's kind of nuts, really.  Are they one person or three people?  

So you worship a schizophrenic God who thinks he's his own son?  How does that make any sense?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Allah is God and God is Allah. Hopefully one day you figure that out. I expected you to run from the truth Sue. That's what the author of lies does to people like you. And the thing is that Satan grabbed you so smoothly that you think your excuse makes sense. You reject what I said. I provided evidence that can't be rejected and instead of facing the truth, Satan made you turn from it.. If you said the grass is green, I would agree because grass is green as long as it gets what it needs to live. Now that statement is what sane people call a true statement or the truth. In order for me to say something is racist, it is because the comment or belief would actually be racist. You have beliefs that are racist Sue. You're not a fanatic white neo Nazi like Odium but you've got issues.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 12, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > You're stupid, Joe.
> ...



Sue knows nothing about Allah. Her right wing xenophobic pastor tells het what Allah is and she doesn't question.

My father was a preacher. He was a very spiritual man who loved the lord. And what I learned from him was that the preacher is not infallible and that we each are responsible for our spiritual education. Sue is lacking in that regard, but life is our spiritual training and each person who chooses to learn will learn the complete truth as god gives it to them.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 12, 2019)

Odium said:


> Mixed-race couple forced to flee country after appearing in ad
> 
> BAHAHA! Burn the coal,pay the toll! It is so damn refreshing to see Irish folks not completely falling for the cultural marxist propaganda to destroy their beautiful and historic bloodlines!




I'm surprised that an Irish retailer wouldn't know their own customers enough not to run an ad that would offend them this much.

I wonder if they would have received this kind of backlash of negativity 30 or 40 years ago before massive immigration started over there.

In any event, this isn't America, but any business needs to know what will offend their own customers.  In order to avoid rioting, for example, places like McDonald's don't serve beef hamburgers in Bombay. The Indian people believe that Cows are actually almighty gods who are superior to humans.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 12, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> In any event, this isn't America, but any business needs to know what will offend their own customers. In order to avoid rioting, for example, places like McDonald's don't serve beef hamburgers in Bombay. The Indian people believe that Cows are actually almighty gods who are superior to humans.



No, they don't.  Between Sue's ignorance of Islam and your ignorance of Hinduism, I'm not sure what to do with you people.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 12, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Allah is God and God is Allah. Hopefully one day you figure that out. I expected you to run from the truth Sue. That's what the author of lies does to people like you.




Not true at all.

Allah is the god of the muslims, much like Zeus is god for the ancient Greeks and Ganeesh is god for the Asian Indian people.

For Christians, of course, Almighty God is believed to be God.

To equivalate these various individuals and say they are the same is sort of disrespectful iMHo.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

IM2 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Allah is monotheistic. I don't need any pastor to tell me that. It is in the Koran, chapter 112.

All your agitating is not going to change that


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > In any event, this isn't America, but any business needs to know what will offend their own customers. In order to avoid rioting, for example, places like McDonald's don't serve beef hamburgers in Bombay. The Indian people believe that Cows are actually almighty gods who are superior to humans.
> ...



How 'bout you leave the board and leave us alone


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> How 'bout you leave the board and leave us alone



Naw, you are too easy of targets... exposing the ignorance of the Far Right is always a joy.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 12, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > In any event, this isn't America, but any business needs to know what will offend their own customers. In order to avoid rioting, for example, places like McDonald's don't serve beef hamburgers in Bombay. The Indian people believe that Cows are actually almighty gods who are superior to humans.
> ...




I think I know a little bit more about Hinduism than you do.   I know enough not to offend the practitioners of that religion by walking through the streets of Calcutta with leather shoes. Not only is using the hide of their almighty god-the cow- offensive to them and likely to get you killed- you don't want to ruin the shoes by stepping in the cow crap on the streets and sidewalks.   Calcutta is just like San Francisco, except in Frisco its people defecating in the streets, not cattle.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 12, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Not true at all.
> 
> Allah is the god of the muslims, much like Zeus is god for the ancient Greeks and Ganeesh is god for the Asian Indian people.
> 
> ...



"My Imaginary Sky Pixie can beat up your Imaginary Sky Pixie!!!"


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > How 'bout you leave the board and leave us alone
> ...



You don't do a very good job of it Joe. I mean objectively.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> You don't do a very good job of it Joe. I mean objectively.



The fact you get this worked up says I do.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 12, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Not true at all.
> ...




And this shows exactly why Liberalism is getting its ass schlonged in America as well as other nations nowadays.

Disrespect towards people's religious faiths is no way to earn their vote.   When Mrs. Clinton declared Christian Americans to be the "Basket of Deplorables clinging to their bibles and firearms", she really didn't earn any votes from them.

Donald J. Trump may be the living prototype of a City Slicker, but he knew enough not to disrespect the common people.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



What about married Christians who are "lefties"?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



It is very very difficult to be a Christian "Leftist". Not impossible, but difficult

One cannot have the State as an idol, for one thing. Or approve abortion


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 12, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Depends on how you define "leftist."

The very best I can give you is God may "wink at your ignorance." Acts 17:30


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 12, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...




A lot of young people have really never read the Bible.   They don't realize that Almighty God put Adam and Eve (not Steve) into the Garden.   They are unfamiliar with the actions of the Gay Community in Sodom and Almighty God's judgment upon them.

Bringing the Bible back into the schools is something libs really object to as it goes against the civil religion of the Religious Left


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 12, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Why do you believe that all students are Christian? Why do you believe that all Christians believe that the bible is inerrant and infallible? Why to you believe that the fable of Sodom is true?


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 12, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Why do you believe that all Christians believe that the bible is inerrant and infallible? Why to you believe that the fable of Sodom is true?


This tells me you are a CINO. Nothing more


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 12, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> And this shows exactly why Liberalism is getting its ass schlonged in America as well as other nations nowadays.
> 
> Disrespect towards people's religious faiths is no way to earn their vote. When Mrs. Clinton declared Christian Americans to be the "*Basket of Deplorables clinging to their bibles and firearms*", she really didn't earn any votes from them.



Um, wow, you are mixing an Obama quote with a Hillary quote and not understanding either one of them.  

Both quotes have the same problem.  The liberal frustration of working class white Christians continuously voting against their own economic interests because people play on their racial, sexual and religious fears.  

So question for you.  

You can live in one of the following two countries. 

1) A country where you are poor, but they totally follows your religious morals. 

or 

2) A country where you enjoy a comfortable middle class, but you got to put up with the gays and the darkies.  

Mysteriously, the White Working Class picked A for the last 40 years, and they are frustrated they aren't getting anywhere.  And when Hillary or Obama point out why, they get angry with them.


----------



## Likkmee (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 12, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> A lot of young people have really never read the Bible. They don't realize that Almighty God put Adam and Eve (not Steve) into the Garden. They are unfamiliar with the actions of the Gay Community in Sodom and Almighty God's judgment upon them.
> 
> Bringing the Bible back into the schools is something libs really object to as it goes against the civil religion of the Religious Left



You know what's kind of fucked up.  God killed all the "gays" in Sodom, but the guy he saved was Lot, who offered his two virgin daughters up for Gang Rape at the hands of the mob.  

He then got Drunk and had sex with both of them.  

This is the kind of morality you want taught in schools?


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> One cannot have the State as an idol, for one thing. Or approve abortion



Please point out the bible verse that specifically prohibits abortion. 

Thanks.  

I already know there isn't one.


----------



## Likkmee (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Polishprince (Oct 12, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Why to you believe that the fable of Sodom is true?




The history of Sodom is documented elsewhere other than the Bible, you know.

If you walk down the streets of Sodom today, they are all gone.  Almighty God did a number on the original Gayborhood.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 12, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > One cannot have the State as an idol, for one thing. Or approve abortion
> ...




"Thou shalt not kill"


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 12, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Impossible.
You simply cannot be a left-winger and a Christian.   Married or otherwise, doesn't matter.   Christianity and left-wing ideology are diametrically opposed.   That's like the owner of the largest coal mines in the country, joining the Sierra Club, or some other anti-coal group.

You can't be a left-winger and a Christian.  You have to compromise your ideals with on or the other.  You are either not really a left-winger, or you are not really a Christian.


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 12, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > One cannot have the State as an idol, for one thing. Or approve abortion
> ...



Psalm 139:13
For you created my inmost being; you knit me together in my mother's womb.

Exodus 21:22-23
if people are fighting and hit a pregnant woman and she gives birth prematurely but there is no serious injury, the offender must be fined whatever the woman's husband demands and the court allows. But if there is serious injury, you are to take life for life.


I can think of quite a few verses that deal with the concept that a Baby is precious before birth.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 12, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Bullshit. You cannot be a conservative/right-winger and be a Christian, since you are turning your back on the teachings of the Sermon on the Mount. Must you follow prostitutes like graham and jeffress and falwell and glory in the elevation of the orange whore? They don't have any recognition of Jesus or any faith in his teachings. Talk about compromising one's ideals.

For example, look at the baboons on USMB who are so wrapped up on their unjustified hatred of LGBTQs, based on some cherry-picked verses from the OT (while ignoring the rest) that they are deaf to Jesus' teachings.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 12, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




Nothing was said during the Sermon of the Mount advocating socialized medicine or government charity.

Jesus didn't tell His followers to protest against their government in Rome and insisting that a Tiberiuscare program be established.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 12, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> For example, look at the baboons on USMB who are so wrapped up on their unjustified hatred of LGBTQs, based on some cherry-picked verses from the OT (while ignoring the rest) that they are deaf to Jesus' teachings


Jesus said MARRIAGE was between a man and a woman


----------



## Third Party (Oct 12, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Mixed-race couple forced to flee country after appearing in ad
> ...


If I don't like the races mixing, am I racist or a product of my environment and upbringing?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Youre probably just unsatisfied with your own sexual prowess. What other people do is none of your business.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 12, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...




The elites in Rome like Tiberius and Caligula complained about the basket of Deplorables in their flyover country states like Judea and Samaria.   Much like guys like B. Hussein O complained about Alabama and Mississippi.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 12, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> "Thou shalt not kill"



Which didn't apply to fetuses.

Exodus 21:

22 If men strive, and hurt a woman with child, so that her fruit depart from her, and yet no mischief follow: he shall be surely punished, according as the woman's husband will lay upon him; and he shall pay as the judges determine.

23 And if any mischief follow, then thou shalt give life for life,


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 12, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> The elites in Rome like Tiberius and Caligula complained about the basket of Deplorables in their flyover country states like Judea and Samaria. Much like guys like B. Hussein O complained about Alabama and Mississippi.



Tiberius could fly?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2019)

Odium said:


> Mixed-race couple forced to flee country after appearing in ad
> 
> BAHAHA! Burn the coal,pay the toll! It is so damn refreshing to see Irish folks not completely falling for the cultural marxist propaganda to destroy their beautiful and historic bloodlines!


You white boys are known for feeling insecure about your women wanting children from a man with better genes.


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 12, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



I don't know Graham, Jeffress or Falwell.   I know Peter, Paul, Abraham, and Jesus.

Nothing about my beliefs is compromised by what someone I don't know, does.

Right-wing and Conservative is exactly what Jesus taught.  Why do you think Jesus over and over pointed out sin, and said to sinners "Go and sin no more"?


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 12, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > For example, look at the baboons on USMB who are so wrapped up on their unjustified hatred of LGBTQs, based on some cherry-picked verses from the OT (while ignoring the rest) that they are deaf to Jesus' teachings
> ...



He answered questions about marriage that were framed as involving heterosexual unions. I don't think he ever addressed the broader issue of same-sex marriages.

Even if he had, why are same-sex marriage and abortion the biggest issues among evangelicals, who seem to ignore a myriad of more pressing issues. Some of these clowns even tote weapons of war and want to send pregnant migrants back across the border. Refuse to stop child marriages and even make no secret of stalking teenage girls. Vote for promiscuous and adulterous men; men who did not safeguard their bodies in purity as a "temple to the Lord" so that they could give themselves to their brides and those who failed to keep their marriage vows. This whole anti-LGBTQ thing is so bogus and brought to us by people who insist that they are the rightful moral arbiters but who can't keep to the standards that they insist everyone else follow.


Andylusion said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



Jesus never taught right-wing conservative stuff. BTW: Paul never knew Jesus. While Jesus said things about "sin," they were in no way confined to what might be regarded as sexual sins. Where's the rest of it?


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 12, 2019)

Odium said:


> Mixed-race couple forced to flee country after appearing in ad
> 
> BAHAHA! Burn the coal,pay the toll! It is so damn refreshing to see Irish folks not completely falling for the cultural marxist propaganda to destroy their beautiful and historic bloodlines!



That seems pretty silly since we recently discovered that all humans are actually Blacks out of Africa, less than 100,000 years ago.
That means whites originated in Africa, as a type of Black with a melanin deficiency.

I don't see any different races in this photo?  Do you?


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 12, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


While I try to agree with you where I can, you stray from the Foundation often. Jesus DEFINED marriage in that statement. No Scripture challenges that


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 12, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...




That is silly.

First of all, the Sierra Club is not at all against coal.
The Sierra Club just does not want wholesale burning of coal for the production of electricity because it released twice the carbon into the air, of other means.   They have no trouble with coal being used to produce plastics, fertilizer, or other uses where excess carbon is not released.

Second is that all religions are leftist.  The basic family unit is always socialist, and so are all religious communities.
The whole point of religion is to not be profit motivated, like capitalism, and to have better social values instead.
Christianity is about the most left wing of all the religions.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 12, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



That one short passage is not at all definitive or even remotely intended to be.
One would first have to define terms.
For example, some people are born hermaphrodites, with dual sexual organs.
That means sexual organs then can NOT be the means of defining what sex one is mentally.
Only the person themselves know what their mental sexual orientation is.
So you can not just look at a person and determine what sex they are.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 12, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Intolerant said:
> ...


Funny when my father rented the only place he could afford in a coon and mexican infested shithole neighborhood and I was jumped a few times I learned to defend myself and found people who understood what I was dealing with and I remember CLEARLY walking back home from the library with Mein Kampf and My Awakening under my arms,with a knife tucked in my pocket. SO it was the complete opposite of what you think will happen. My father did the best he could and I never blamed him. I got to learn first hand some races are violent subhumans and are prone to violence and crime and some like us whites were either going to be a victim or a survivor who defended themselves. I decided to defend myself.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 12, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...




While some people are going to react against statements like that, I think that is actually very honest and normal reaction.
I do not dislike races mixing any more, but it did cause me shock at first, when I was young.
That is because we do have an instinct to try to look for attributes of our parents, in our selection of spouses.
That is natural.
But once one understands how superficial that is, and that all humans are the same species, then it really does not matter.
So it is a combination of instinct and experiences, but knowledge can over come both.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 12, 2019)

Odium said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Nothing wrong with defending yourself.
But ancient Black empires, like the Moors, Nubians, Kush, etc. prove racism is misguided.
The reality is that crime is a product of poverty, injustice, lack of opportunity, etc., and  not race.
When whites  are subjected to poverty, injustice, lack of opportunity, etc., they become just as criminal as any race.
Race has nothing to do with it, it turns out.
The ancient Romans for example, considered northern Europeans as ignorant and criminal vermin, for example.
In fact, what whites consider superior now, was simply the last group to take on the mantle of imperialism and colonialism, of the Romans, Greeks, Egyptians, etc.  It has nothing at all to do with race.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Mixed-race couple forced to flee country after appearing in ad
> ...


Genetics will handily demonstrate the difference. Subsaharan negros have no Neanderthal component whereas all other homonids have as much as a 3 percent neandrethal, and denisovan component. While one might protest a mere three percent it's important to realize that genetically chimpanzees share 98 percent of the same DNA as humans...


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

fncceo said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Tell me good sir....how much inbreeding one your background?


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Well I was trying to pick any Earth-First, anti-fossil fuel group you can think of, and put a coal producing CEO in it.

That is roughly the same as a Democrat Christian.

Family, is not model of a national economic system.   Saying a family is "socialist" is ridiculous.   

I was sent to my room without dinner if I acted badly.   That's not "To each according to their need".
I could easily work for money, and bring money into the family.  I was not required to do this.  So it was not "From each according to their ability".

Family is a very different thing from a national economic system, and it is beyond ludicrous to try and compare them.

And no all religious communities are not socialist.  Not by the most wild of exaggerations.

Further, no, the claim that we should not be motivated by profit, is also completely insane.   Profit is throughout the Bible.  And in fact, Jesus himself directly condemns people who do not make a profit.  

There is nothing wrong with profit.  Profit is proof that you are doing something beneficial to society. 

Christianity has absolutely nothing.... NOTHING in common the left-wing ideology.  Left-wing ideology is based on greed, evil, and envy.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 12, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Not entirely accurate since Neanderthals also came from Africa, so there has to be some of their DNA there, no matter how small.
But if you are implying that Neanderthals add an advantage, that is not clear?
Neanderthals did not seem to do as well, and were absorbed.
There are a number of allergies, etc., that have been attributed to Neanderthal deficiencies.
So while I do not dispute your numbers, I don't necessarily agree with any conclusions from them.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 12, 2019)

DOTR said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Mixing of races is always superior genetically.
Any farmer will tell you that.


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 12, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Yes, Jesus taught about nearly everything that is right-wing conservative.
Yes, I am aware of Paul who never directly knew Jesus.

Of course not.  Yes, there are other sins.
You brought up one specific sin.  Not any others.  If you want to talk about another one, by all means bring it up.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 12, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Has nothing to do with sex-the children may be adversely affected, and what other people do IS our business if they draw benefits WE pay for.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I have no doubt that views will change even more and that as my generation dies out, the old views will disappear.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 12, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



I totally disagree.
First of all, I don't think you know anything about socialism, and you incorrectly think it is a "national economic system".
It is not.
Many like to lie and claim that socialism means central government ownership of all means of production.
That is an obvious lie and propaganda.
Socialism just means laws to regulate the means of production so you don't have criminal exploitation, like monopolies, etc.

Profits is not above human values anywhere in the Bible.
Families, tribes, religious communities can never be capitalist and are always socialist.
Being punished as a child is not for profit, but to help you and others in the family, to learn values.

Rise above the propaganda.
Think about any hunter/gatherer tribe.
All the male go out to hunt, while likely the women garden or gather.
When one hunt is successful, that HAS to be shared with the whole tribe.
If every hunt had to be successful in order for people to not starve, there would quickly be  no game left.
Sharing has to be instinctive to humans, or the species would not have survived.
And that is true with ALL group animals.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


There is no evidence of Neanderthal presence archeaologically, nor gentically speaking, of Neanderthal presence in sub Saharan afica. Translation? Your full of shit.


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Many like to lie and claim that socialism means central government ownership of all means of production.
That is an obvious lie and propaganda.
Socialism just means laws to regulate the means of production so you don't have criminal exploitation, like monopolies, etc.​
*socialism*
noun
so·cial·ism | \ ˈsō-shə-ˌli-zəm  

 \
*Definition of socialism*
1 *: *any of various economic and political theories advocating collective or governmental ownership and administration of the means of production and distribution of goods 


Are you really suggesting that the definition of the word "socialism" which is printed in dictionaries throughout the world.... are all wrong?


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

Seems it’s only good for Democrats to oppose intermarriage. 

“We have the problem of assimilation. We have the problem of intermarriage. We have the problem that too many generations of Jews don't realize the importance of our institutions strengthening our community...” Debbie blabbermouth Shultz

Wasserman Schultz calls Jewish intermarriage a 'problem,' later says she does 'not oppose' it

“


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



No farmer will tell you that. Otherwise we wouldn’t have Belted Galloways and Rhode Island Reds and Hampshire hogs. 
  All meticulously bred to preserve bloodlines.


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



yeah think about a bunch of savages in the jungle squatting around a campsite sharing. 
Then think of non Hunter gatherer capitalists conquering the earth and then heading into space.


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > "Thou shalt not kill"
> ...



you Bible thumpers are all the same. 

“
2271 Since the first century the Church has affirmed the moral evil of every procured abortion. 
This teaching has not changed and remains unchangeable. 
Direct abortion, that is to say, abortion willed either as an end or a means, is gravely contrary to the moral law:

You shall not kill the embryo by abortion and shall not cause the newborn to perish”


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



“one would have to first define the term...”

ever notice that your every utterance is a sophistry which attempts to obscure communication?


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Mixed-race couple forced to flee country after appearing in ad
> ...



   whites are really blacks? I think I’ve got another one for the ignore box. Let him play with definitions there.


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




Now families are socialist??!!   Lol. Karl Marx invented families!

  Sheesh ignore this one ASAP.


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Mixed-race couple forced to flee country after appearing in ad
> ...



And if you trace it far enough back you will find a small nocturnal mammal trying to avoid predatory dinosaurs.  
   But with time comes differentiation.


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> If anyone claims Christianity on this thread and believes what this couple did was wrong--that's an outrage and a sin. It doesn't matter that some Christians got it wrong before. It's still wrong now. Christianity is NOT a religion of races; it's a religion of individuals, and thank God for it. We are all, every one of us, made in the image of God. It is sin to look at any creation of God--most especially a human creation--and deride it as lesser.
> 
> If you are not Christian---
> 
> You can piddle around with "this race is better or that race is better", but what does it matter? It's like a preference for ice cream flavors that you set in the blazing sun. Ashes to ashes, dust to dust. What is "better"? You're all headed for destruction at any rate. So have at it, I guess--it's all pointless, so much "Chasing after the wind"



so if I prefer one ice cream flavor to another that’s a sin...since it’s “just like” that?


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...




No He wasn’t. He was Jewish. Is that a revelation?


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



why thank you for giving me that right. How liberal of you.


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > The Bible deals with this at length. Not sure you're aware of this.
> ...




Case closed by the Bible thumper. 

Any questions on intermarriage now?


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Whereas you are an actual racist misogynist who does not need to pretend
> ...



Islam fulfills all the requirements sought by joe in a religion.  Mainly that it hates Christians.


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > You simply CANNOT own up to what Muslims believe "outside the US" because you're a bigot, Joe, and cannot accept anything outside your bigotry. You're close-minded and have sold yourself a bill of goods so you can keep your hate-on for Christians.
> ...



you deserved it I’m sure. How could even a nun stand your sanctimonious pontifications about how bad Christians are?


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > I use it for sodomites because it bothers you
> ...



yeah and people who hate spiders latently love spiders.

   Does the mind never rebel against this liberal cognitive dissonance?


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

”Not gonna read all this, still stuck on "Allah and the Christian God" are the same God.”

   Good for you SweetSue92 . So are you noticing a pattern here?

 “Allah and God are the same”
 “Whites are really blacks”
  “The Irish are Africans”
 “Socialism is just families”
 “Homophobes really actually love homosexuals”
 “Sexual organs do not correlate with gender”

   This thread is an instructive window into the twisted and warped nightmare that is the liberal mind.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

DOTR said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone claims Christianity on this thread and believes what this couple did was wrong--that's an outrage and a sin. It doesn't matter that some Christians got it wrong before. It's still wrong now. Christianity is NOT a religion of races; it's a religion of individuals, and thank God for it. We are all, every one of us, made in the image of God. It is sin to look at any creation of God--most especially a human creation--and deride it as lesser.
> ...



You don't "prefer". You're not saying I would prefer to marry a white man or woman or whatnot because I'm attracted to that, which is your right. You just said whites are superior. And yes indeed, that is absolutely a sin. It's a serious sin because you're devaluing the creation of God.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

DOTR said:


> ”Not gonna read all this, still stuck on "Allah and the Christian God" are the same God.”
> 
> Good for you SweetSue92 . So are you noticing a pattern here?
> 
> ...



The Leftist mind is absolutely twisted.

That still goes nowhere near excusing your racism especially not as a Christian.


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



ahhh Sue...I never said whites are superior. But if I had I’m not sure it would be any kind of devaluation.


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > ”Not gonna read all this, still stuck on "Allah and the Christian God" are the same God.”
> ...



   I’m not looking for any excuses. I’m looking to point out the danger of these pathological minds having any voice in society.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

DOTR said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Your words, your post below:

_yeah think about a bunch of savages in the jungle squatting around a campsite sharing.
Then think of non Hunter gatherer capitalists conquering the earth and then heading into space.
_
Read the rest of your words here and your views are very clear. How cowardly that you now want to wiggle out of them rather than attempt to defend them. I mean not that I blame you. There is no defense for a Christian


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



quote the words you want me to defend and I’ll do so. Do I strike you as shy?


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Which of the commandments condemns "racism" as a mortal sin?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

DOTR said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



You condemned a poster for putting forth that mixing of bloodlines is superior. If you're a Christian what does it matter? If you're a Christian this is not a mattering thing


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



You're not a Christian so it's not worth arguing with you


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 12, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


Thank you.

All humans are equal as far as their destiny. That does not mean the races are "equal" in every aspect, any more than men and women are "equal" in all things.

If leftists really believed blacks are equal to whites, they'd hold them to the same standard. They do not. Blacks are treated as disruptive children in the leftist world. They continually make excuses for them.

The apostle Paul recognized these differences when he said, "we know that all Cretans are liars."


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Death Angel thanking this

Death Angel then says, I am in judgment of the Creator, and judge that He has made some image-bearers lesser than me

Yep.

That's a deep sin. It's called pride, and has felled many, many a man and woman


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Pride.

Stinking, infesting, rotten pride.


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



???? 

   Are you speaking of my post on breeding Rhode Island Reds and Hampshire hogs? The lunatic said “ask any farmer”.  I pointed out that farmers create and maintain pure bloodlines, keep studbooks and form organizations dedicated to bloodlines. This is obviously and objectively true. 

   Take a breath and try again. Stop trying to prove the patriarchy is right.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Yet you can't refute my words with Scripture.

God set the boundaries of the nations and races. No, it is Satan who is determined to destroy the 12 Tribes of Israel thru race mixing. God made an ETERNAL PROMISE to Israel. You dont believe God in all things, but only in those things that help you get along with this world.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

DOTR said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Oh. So as a Christian, you agree that superior bloodlines has no place in our vernacular, since we are all made in the image of God. Right? Yes? 

Good, then I expect I'll never read any more posts like this again from you. Well, shot down another one--my work here has been productive.


----------



## Toro (Oct 12, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Yet you can't refute my words with Scripture.
> 
> God set the boundaries of the nations and races. No, it is Satan who is determined to destroy the 12 Tribes of Israel thru race mixing. God made an ETERNAL PROMISE to Israel. You dont believe God in all things, but only in those things that help you get along with this world.



You sound like a southern Klansman from the 1920s.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



I'm not sure what I believe. Theres plenty of evidence to suggest that the Christian western tradition is a superior framework on which to build a civilization. It's either that or whiteness. 

Probably both. 

Either way, people like you oversee the destruction of both and you don't lift a finger to stop it.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



You want to be an Israelite? Then DO THAT. Seriously, do that. I am not. I am a Christian. Yes, I believe God established Israel in that time, for those people. But that was only part of the unfolding leading to the revelation of Jesus Christ. You want to be a Christian? You don't get to stay stuck in ISRAEL...or you can, but expect to be called out, as you are right now


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 12, 2019)

Toro said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Yet you can't refute my words with Scripture.
> ...


"We know that all Cretans are liars"


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



no I never discussed the image of God here. I was answering a retort about animal bloodlines. I specifically gave breed examples. 

  Are you sure you don’t have me confused with somebody else?


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 12, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Her views are motivated by white guilt.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Christianity is not a "framework" for anything. It's not to be used for your "best life". You are either called by Jesus Christ or you're not. If you're not called....don't bother

And by the way, the destruction is inevitable. But there is a spark in us that is indestructible, which I suspect you know.


----------



## Toro (Oct 12, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Her views are motivated by white guilt.



Your views are motivated by a discredited, antiquated ideology.


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



lol. Yes.  She’s been programmed so deeply that even breeding pure Boxers offends her.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



It's just too rich when conservatives take on Leftist speak when confronted. 

No, you're rightly being called out and can't account for it, so like a slouch you take on Leftism. How cowardly. 

how predictable


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

DOTR said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Wrong. I don't care how or who breeds animals. 

You have to strawman my position because you both feel guilty. 

Good.

You should


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 12, 2019)

Toro said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Her views are motivated by white guilt.
> ...


Well, if you believe that you can only change my views by "teaching" me from Scripture. Good luck debating me in that arena


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Is this a doomsday prophecy? Is that how you justify your weakness?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

DOTR said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



I am discussing the image of God, and why racism is a sin for Christians

I understand why you're desperately trying to obfuscate


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...




Well then why did you call my post on Belted Galloways sinful?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



I have no desire to debate you from Scripture. It's obvious it won't make a bit of difference. Pride trumps all teaching. You have decided the Israelites lived better than the early Christians, right? So do that. Choose nations over Christ. You already have, right?


----------



## Toro (Oct 12, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Yeah, here's you.  Look at all those "good" Christians.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 12, 2019)

Toro said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Still waiting for your SCRIPTURAL debate.

Not really. I understand how shallow leftists are.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

DOTR said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Because you were very clearly making the comparison to humans. I am not playing internet games with you.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

Toro said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Imagine being a Christian and saying "God made you lesser because your skin is XYZ and your race is ABC"

PRIDE


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



actually it was the poster I replied to compared animals to humans. He claimed farmers ignore bloodlines in some twisted point about miscegenation. I pointed out his foolishness. Farmers don’t ignore bloodlines. Not good farmers anyhow.


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Imagine being a Christian and ignoring biology, culture, history and economics. 
Ignorance.


----------



## Toro (Oct 12, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Still waiting for your SCRIPTURAL debate.
> 
> Not really. I understand how shallow leftists are.



Given that Jesus wasn't white, I'll take your scriptural "knowledge" with a grain of salt. 

It ain't the 1890s anymore, Billie Joe Bob.  Your Klan-like views of the Bible embarrass Christians who've traveled outside their counties.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 12, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > And this shows exactly why Liberalism is getting its ass schlonged in America as well as other nations nowadays.
> ...



Actually America has been ruled by those advocating Alternative Sexuality for decades.  40 years ago, homosexuality wasn't mainstreamed.   If you wanted to take it in the Caboose, you could go to the red light districts of our major cities to "take a walk on the wild side" as a crooner from my youth used to sing on the radio.

Anyone had the opportunity to hang with hoes and pimps and shemales and homos.  But they didn't do it in polite company.


----------



## Toro (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Imagine being a Christian and saying "God made you lesser because your skin is XYZ and your race is ABC"
> 
> PRIDE



That's exactly what they taught here in the South for 100 years after the Civil War.  Religion was the primary weapon used to enforce Segregation, lynching, and other violent and political means to suppress blacks.

And Death Angel is here making the same arguments, 60 years later.  It's very sad.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 12, 2019)

Toro said:


> Given that Jesus wasn't white, I'll take your scriptural "knowledge" with a grain of salt.




Where did you get the idea that God isn't white?


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 12, 2019)

Toro said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting for your SCRIPTURAL debate.
> ...



When did Christians become so politically correct and nihilistic?


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

Toro said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting for your SCRIPTURAL debate.
> ...



thus is the third or fourth time you wags have said “Jesus wasn’t white” in this thread alone. Why is it you think that is such a zinger? Has anyone here argued Jesus wasn’t  Jewish?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

DOTR said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



So you don't actually believe we are made in the image of God then. You believe secularism over God.

Okay


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



About 1963.


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...




Did you just ask a question and then give the answer without waiting for a reply?


----------



## Toro (Oct 12, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



So not being in the Klan is "politically correct" and "nihilistic?"  

lol

When did being a regressive moron become a "Christian value?"


----------



## Toro (Oct 12, 2019)

DOTR said:


> About 1963.



Are you upset that Bull Connor didn't win?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 12, 2019)

Odium said:


> Mixed-race couple forced to flee country after appearing in ad
> 
> BAHAHA! Burn the coal,pay the toll! It is so damn refreshing to see Irish folks not completely falling for the cultural marxist propaganda to destroy their beautiful and historic bloodlines!


Not-racist trumpanzee.


----------



## Toro (Oct 12, 2019)

DOTR said:


> thus is the third or fourth time you wags have said “Jesus wasn’t white” in this thread alone. Why is it you think that is such a zinger? Has anyone here argued Jesus was Jewish?



When white people are using Jesus's teachings to promote white supremacy, it's good to know that Jesus wasn't white.  

And by "white," that literally means his skin color, not his religion.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 12, 2019)

Toro said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



I see it way too often to have much "faith" in the majority of self professed Christians. Don't judge, you might hurt someone's feelings- besides the world is going to come to an end in a few years anyway so why bother doing anything difficult?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

Toro said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine being a Christian and saying "God made you lesser because your skin is XYZ and your race is ABC"
> ...



Agreed 100%. It's hurtful and destructive. 

Of course this is put down to my "white guilt". If I believe what I believe why would I have white guilt? God made me thus; I had nothing to do with it. I feel no guilt for it, and no one should feel any amount of guilt or shame for how they were made either.

These cats make no sense


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> [Imagine being a Christian and saying "God made you lesser because your skin is XYZ and your race is ABC"
> 
> PRIDE



what i said “you are 22 times less likely to suffer  melanoma because God made your skin XYZ?” Would that be acceptable for a Christian to say?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Not politically correct. Just not raving racists. 

What is that in your avatar, a pagan goddess? Mythology then. Do that.  Even the Norse Pagans knew they were crap stories when they told them


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

DOTR said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > [Imagine being a Christian and saying "God made you lesser because your skin is XYZ and your race is ABC"
> ...



Oh, so now we're gonna go down these happy trails where dark skinned people are just "genetically inferior"

Gosh. "Genetically inferior". I can't think of a SINGLE racist regime where that was invoked. Can you?


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

Toro said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > thus is the third or fourth time you wags have said “Jesus wasn’t white” in this thread alone. Why is it you think that is such a zinger? Has anyone here argued Jesus was Jewish?
> ...




 No it “literally” doesn’t. In this context race is the discussion. He was Jewish. But I’ll bet His skin color was white.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 12, 2019)

Toro said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > thus is the third or fourth time you wags have said “Jesus wasn’t white” in this thread alone. Why is it you think that is such a zinger? Has anyone here argued Jesus was Jewish?
> ...


Well, I'M not promoting white supremacy when I say hold EVERYONE to the same standard

If, "All Cretans are liars,"  does God turn a blind eye to liars when He judges, as the liberals do?

No, it is you who make certain races less by not holding non whites to a standard you expect from no one but whites.

And, BTW, I think societies function best when they are NOT multicultural or multiracial. That's just a FACT from many years of observation and can be easily argued from Scripture, which you're afraid to do.


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



   I’ll take that as a “no you may not ever notice differences in melanoma rates”. 
  LOL. And you wonder why you have a reputation for ignorance and unscientific fantasies?


----------



## Toro (Oct 12, 2019)

DOTR said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



You would bet wrong.  

And that's your problem.  

You are using your skin color to identify with the skin color of your messiah, and justifying your bigotry to discriminate against others who are different than you.  This ain't 1963 anymore.


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



BTW I would think a resistance to melanoma would be a case of genetic superiority....wouldn’t you?


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

Toro said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



nah sharing a skin color with Jesus is coincidence. I don’t mind it but it’s not a deal breaker. Or maker. You think only people with His same skin color accept Him as God?
   What a quaint ethno-centric universe you inhabit.


----------



## Toro (Oct 12, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Everyone should be held to the same standard, regardless of race.

How you think societies function is irrelevant to scripture.  You are using scripture to justify your racist bias.  

FYI, ever been to Singapore?  Works pretty damn good.  It's as multicultural as it gets.  So is Toronto.  And it works pretty good as well.  

So you clearly care about race and use scripture to justify your beliefs.  

It ain't the 1890s anymore, old man.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Everyone is held to the same standard. This is fair, not only from faith but in our judicial system. If it works right.

Your last paragraph may be true--it is true in marriage, for instance, because certain differences are "irreconcilable". But what you are arguing is that certain races are inferior in their makeup. This is a sin.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




My avatar is a gargoyle from a catholic cathedral.. The signature pic is of the lead singer of the band Heilung. The band's music and theatrics definitely pays omage to ancient European tribalism but they have repeatedly stated their music doesn't endorse any particular religion or ideology. They absolutely MUST reiterate that on a constant basis because the anti-white people out there who run the world would like nothing more than to erase from the earth anything remotely resembling a celebration of European heritage.


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

Toro said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



nah sharing a skin color with Jesus is coincidence. I don’t mind it but it’s not a deal breaker. Or maker. You think only people with His same skin color accept Him as God?
   What a quaint ethno-centric universe you inhabit.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

DOTR said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Right. So, science over God for you. 

Got it. Just revoke your Christian card and argue like an atheist then. Then you can make the same arguments you make for inbreeding dogs. To atheists, dogs and humans are on the same level. Actually, they mostly prefer their dogs, and have absolutely no case for not doing so.

You argue like an atheist but want to invoke Christianity when it suits.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 12, 2019)

Toro said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Singapore is nearly 80% ethnic Chineese. Of the remainder, they share the same culture, much as British, Canadian, Australian, and New Zealanders share our Western CHRISTIAN culture.

Like I said, both Scripture and normal observation support my views, not yours


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



I'm not anti-white. I AM white. My parents are white, my husband is white, my children are white. 

But I don't worship "white". Why would I? Who cares?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

DOTR said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



For a single melanoma gene, sure. I don't judge people on their melanoma genes, see. But you judge on a lot of things...you are able to do so, apparently. Good on you. You go for it.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



There's that politically correct nihilism again. Your grandchildren will care when they're a despised minority.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



We are not a religion of CULTURE

We are a religion of individuals, no matter what you think Scripture tells you. We are saved one individual at a time. One soul at a time.

It is not UP TO YOU to judge those souls based on the color of their skin...thank GOD


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 12, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



You realize nihilism is the belief that life has no meaning. You want to affix that label on me because my meaning does not align with yours. Sorry, not the case.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



To shrug and say "who cares?" to the existential threat white people face worldwide seems like nihilism to me. 80% of so-called "minorities" vote left. They always have, they always will. That's why their countries are shitholes and why crazy bitches like Iilan Omar get elected. "Throw the gays from rooftops" Muslims come over here and vote for the party of immorality and godlessness. Black people who seem to value traditional masculinity votes for the party of transgenderism. Supposedly "hard working" latinos come over here and vote for the party of free shit. 

Because their hatred for white people eclipses all.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


It has everything to do with sex. Your entire reason for living is reproducing your genes. No its none of your business what other people do. You will be forced to pay taxes regardless of your opinion of what they do or spend time in prison contemplating if it was worth not paying your taxes because you dont like white women that love Black men.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Given that Jesus wasn't white, I'll take your scriptural "knowledge" with a grain of salt.
> ...


The bible for starters. Man was created in gods image. Since man was made from brown earth that effectively rules out god being white.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Its a forgone scientific conclusion that the first homo sapiens was a Black person. Light skin is simply a relatively recent mutation.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 12, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


Homo something, I'll agree, but modern Man, as God defined Man, was created on the banks of the Euphrates.

It's not my problem that those other humanoid creatures never developed beyond the stone age


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Thats correct....and that man and woman were Black. This is where science and the bible agree convincingly.

You people in europe were the only ones described as savages by the other ancient civilizations.


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



  Well this doesn’t involve a melanoma gene bless your backwards heart. Nevertheless we are making progress. So can you agree that phenotype follows genotype? And that observation isn’t a sin?


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 12, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Now you're just making shit up. Dont you ever read (besides Jet or Ebony)?


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



religion, among other things,  does create culture however.


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



are we getting close to the term “image of God” perhaps?


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 12, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And yet you're using our cars, concrete, television, phones, computers, electricity and foodstamps!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


We can put this to bed pretty easily. Show me in the bible where god is white person with straight hair?  I do recall a passage about god being like burned bronze and having wooly hair.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Your cars?  You do realize Blacks built cars as well and everything whites know was learned in Africa right?


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 12, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Never said he was. God is NOT human. Moron


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


And yet god turned people white as a punishment.  Kinda weird if god is white right?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


How do you know?  How can we be made in his image if he isnt human?


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 12, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I dont know any WHITE people. I only know the most attractive humans are beige color


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

Toro said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



   Singapore works well because it was colonized by the British and they retained British law and custom as a civilizing factor. Toronto rose to prominence as a British city as well.  It was so well founded on British institutions it may run quite a while yet under the burden of multiculturalism. 
  Generally multi-ethnic or multi-cultural societies either have civilization imposed on them, become part of an empire or descend into savagery.  A “multi cultural society” is the opposite of a nation. 
Death angel is right and that’s all there is to it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


I didnt ask you what you know. I asked why did god turn people white as punishment? You can at least give a good guess instead of trying to change the subject.


----------



## DOTR (Oct 12, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



most people know that. Thus their value as mates.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2019)

DOTR said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Thats why white people try to get darker. They want to be attractive.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 12, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




If you look at the painting on the Sistine Chapel of the Last Judgment, God is clearly a Honky.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 12, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Give me the scripture please, or STFU

And again, THERE ARE NO WHITE PEOPLE


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 12, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Yep. That settles it! But I still go by Revelation 1


----------



## Third Party (Oct 12, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No. if other people trespass on my property, it damn well is my business. And if your only reason for living is to shoot a wad, you will be disappointed as you get older. And black men in prison for loving white women is not my problem, but paying taxes for either if they draw benefits-the lazy bastards,is a problem for ALL of us.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 12, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Painted by a white guy. Our Lady of Czestochowa might not have been.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2019)

Odium said:


> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> > Didn’t think there we’re any coal burners in Ireland.
> ...





Loser, scumbag, idiot ^^^^


----------



## Preacher (Oct 12, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Nope. I am only 35 so still young I ain't dying anytime soon and all 4 soon to be 5 of my kids are being raised to be proud white people. 


bodecea said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Mixed-race couple forced to flee country after appearing in ad
> ...


Lol not a trump fan but whatever floats your boat leftist.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Oct 12, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Mixed-race couple forced to flee country after appearing in ad
> ...



I am willing to bet on that!


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 13, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Two racists arguing about bodies bound for the grave.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 13, 2019)

DOTR said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Let's take this scientific discussion--so called--all the way to the end. Where does your sitting on the Judgment Throne of Races fit in anywhere with the words of Jesus?


----------



## DOTR (Oct 13, 2019)

Odium said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



there is a reason internal Democrat documents tout the defeat and death of white Christian Americans as their greatest opportunity.


----------



## DOTR (Oct 13, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...





SweetSue92 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



   Truth is always acceptable to God.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 13, 2019)

DOTR said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Not the heinous truth you're spouting, believe it. You're soon going to spout statistics about IQ and testosterone. Do that, but don't bring God into it. God doesn't judge us by IQ or testosterone. Again, if you're going to do that, revoke immediately your Christian card. You haven't a leg to stand on.

Might I also say that whites are screwing up monumentally lately and haven't all that much to brag on either, not that I give one rat's patootie about all this racial garbage.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 13, 2019)

DOTR said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



DOTR with his big fat mouth trying to tell God that certain of His creatures are lesser the way He made them, because this characteristics or those characteristics. 

Ultimate Pride. You can't talk to it, you can just shake you head and warn


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 13, 2019)

DOTR said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Look at what God said to Job when He took to much liberty--Job! His beloved!

Brace yourself like a man!

_"Then the Lord spoke to Job out of the storm:

'Brace yourself like a man; 
I will question you,
And you will answer me.

Would you discredit My justice?
Would you condemn me to justify yourself?
Do you have an arm like God's,
And can your voice thunder like his?
Then adorn yourself with glory and splendor
and clothe yourself in honor and majesty.
Unleash the fury of your wrath
Look at all who are proud and bring them low,
Look at all who are proud and humble them,
Crush the wicked where they stand."_

--Job 40:6-12


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 13, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> [
> 
> *Look at what God said to Job when He took to much liberty--Job! His beloved!*
> 
> ...



This would be the same God who let Satan kill Job's Ten Children on essentially a cosmic bar bet.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 13, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



That is absolutely right. God creates the life, God has absolute right to take the life whenever and however He pleases.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 13, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Incidentally Joe, given all the guff I'm giving here to racist "Christians", I don't ever expect you to say I'm racist again or you'll just be proving again that you're an agitating liar.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 13, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> That is absolutely right. God creates the life, God has absolute right to take the life whenever and however He pleases.



Wow. 

The sad thing is, you believe this.  

Okay, let's look at the context.  The whole initiation of the story was that God and Satan were hanging around Heaven (yes, Old Testament Satan hangs around Heaven, for some reason) with the "sons of God" (you mean he has more than one) and Satan bets God that he can get Job to renounce God.  

Now, what was the point?  Job doesn't renounce God, but he does legitimately ask why he is suffering for no good reason despite being a good person.  

Was it to teach Satan a lesson?  Because Satan doesn't seem to have learned anything from the whole thing, he kept on being evil. 

So God let Satan make Job miserable to prove a point that Satan clearly didn't get... 

Um. Yeah. Makes sense to me.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 13, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Incidentally Joe, given all the guff I'm giving here to racist "Christians", I don't ever expect you to say I'm racist again or you'll just be proving again that you're an agitating liar.



Naw, I don't give you any credit just because you are embarrassed by the Christians who don't use code words to express their racism.  

You support Trump and all his racist policies... Done.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 13, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > That is absolutely right. God creates the life, God has absolute right to take the life whenever and however He pleases.
> ...



You didn't address my point. 

God, as Creator, has absolute power to create and take life at any time, in any manner He chooses.

If I were you and didn't even believe in Him, honestly, I would not spill even one post in the ink you spilled above. You have, at best, maybe 90 spins around the sun and you're spilling ink being angry at a God you don't even believe in. A total waste of time. 

But as the kids say, "you do you"


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 13, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Incidentally Joe, given all the guff I'm giving here to racist "Christians", I don't ever expect you to say I'm racist again or you'll just be proving again that you're an agitating liar.
> ...



You're a lazy thinker Joe. Are you really that stupid or are you incapable of thinking outside the boxes they put you in?

I have zero respect for people who let other adults think for them. I will admit that openly. I find it incredibly frustrating.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 13, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Incidentally Joe, given all the guff I'm giving here to racist "Christians", I don't ever expect you to say I'm racist again or you'll just be proving again that you're an agitating liar.
> ...



Also you spew racist slurs so....even more done

Easy, lazy thinking


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 13, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> You didn't address my point.
> 
> God, as Creator, has absolute power to create and take life at any time, in any manner He chooses.
> 
> If I were you and didn't even believe in Him, honestly, I would not spill even one post in the ink you spilled above. You have, at best, maybe 90 spins around the sun and you're spilling ink being angry at a God you don't even believe in. A total waste of time.



No, I'm not angry about your God.

I am angry about the fucking mess you nutbags made of this country because you think Jesus hates gays and Mexicans, just like you do, and you keep electing assholes who tell you that. 

but you really did avoid the question.  How is the God of the Book of Job "Good".  He basically fucks with a decent guy and his family... because he can.  

I mean, I can be a prick.. I admit that.  but I don't fuck with anyone without a damned good reason.  If I have to take action, it's usually a last resort.  



SweetSue92 said:


> You're a lazy thinker Joe. Are you really that stupid or are you incapable of thinking outside the boxes they put you in?
> 
> I have zero respect for people who let other adults think for them. I will admit that openly. I find it incredibly frustrating.



You go to a place every day where they tell you that an imaginary sky pixie can kill you at any time because he has that right... and you whine about other people doing telling me what to think. 



SweetSue92 said:


> Also you spew racist slurs so....even more done



No, I just make fun of self-loathing minorities... who think that if they suck up to white people enough, we'll like them better.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 13, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


I agree the Sistine Chapel shows a honky. However, the artist was a honky who was told god was white so that doesnt count.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 13, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Sure thing. I will give you the scripture.  I bet you wont like this.

Bible Gateway passage: Numbers 12:10 - New International Version

*When the cloud lifted from above the tent, Miriam’s skin was leprous—it became as white as snow.*


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 13, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Numbers 12:10 is a medical description of someone in a disease state.

Doesn't indicate the usual normal color or hue of Miriam or anyone else.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 13, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Leprosy doesnt turn your skin white dummy.

I didnt say it indicated the color of her skin. I said its weird you would turn a white person white as punishment instead of Black. That tells you the person was already Black.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 13, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


This passes for black "thinking." What a maroon!


----------



## Flash (Oct 13, 2019)

There are a lot of mixed race shit out of Hollywood and on TV and it is disgusting.   Just like all the queer shit you see.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 13, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Hey Asslips. I'm of BRITISH origin. Nobody would call me anything but "white." Yet my complexion from the sun is as dark as any light skinned black. The tone is different, but in terms of "darkness," I'm darkly tanned. I dont even fully lose my dark complexion in the winter. Israel reminds me of Florida in terms of temperature and sun. I would be dark, but "white" in Israel.

Now stop being stupid. "White" people arent actually WHITE, anymore than blacks are truly "black."

Next try arguing that Jesus has hair like wool. Go ahead. Might as well knock that black myth down as well.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 13, 2019)

Flash said:


> There are a lot of mixed race shit out of Hollywood and on TV and it is disgusting.   Just like all the queer shit you see.


Yeah, I cant watch a commercial anymore without seeing an interracial couple like everyone's doing it. They are not. But the current culture has an agenda and its disgusting


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Oct 13, 2019)

Did you know that Arabic speaking Christians refer to God as Allah?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Oct 13, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> I have zero respect for people who let other adults think for them. I will admit that openly. I find it incredibly frustrating.


This is pretty much how I feel about people when it comes to religion who try to tell me WHAT I believe, as well as tell me WHAT I'm required to believe, and who then condemn me when I express the contempt I feel for their actions.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 13, 2019)

Flash said:


> There are a lot of mixed race shit out of Hollywood and on TV and it is disgusting.   Just like all the queer shit you see.




What are you so afraid of, coward?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 13, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > There are a lot of mixed race shit out of Hollywood and on TV and it is disgusting.   Just like all the queer shit you see.
> ...




You care what kinds of couples are on TV commercials? How pathetic is that?


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 13, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Did you know that Arabic speaking Christians refer to God as Allah?


And they would be wrong, just like the vast majority of "Christians"


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 13, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


I resent sin pushed in my face. It's a big part of the reason I dont have television.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 13, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...






What “sin”? And if you don’t have television, how do you know what commercials are on let alone be so bombarded with them as to be “disgusted”?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 13, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know that Arabic speaking Christians refer to God as Allah?
> ...




Who are you again? Oh that’s right, nobody.


----------



## mdk (Oct 13, 2019)

It’s amazing how fragile some people are here. Crying about commercials like a toddler.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 13, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


No one asked you if you had a tan dummy. No one asked if you were from Britian or lived in Floriday either. Its amusing to watch you squirm and try all these deflections.  Its ok though. The fact that god is Black and he turned people white as punishment must make you feel really uncomfortable.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 13, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> The fact that god is Black and he turned people white as punishment must make you feel really uncomfortable.



Lolwut.


What grievous sin did you guys commit to be cursed with that nappy hair?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 13, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Please explain why turning a white person white is so horrible?  Its only horrible if you are a dark skinned Black person.  Face it. God turned Black people white as a punishment.  The first homo sapiens was a Black person. This is where the bible and science come together.


I see you cant handle the facts as presented to you so you try and deflect. In the stress of the moment you cant even get the word correct. I guess your comment is what pass for honky "education".  The word you are looking for is *moron* not *maroon* you idiot.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 13, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that god is Black and he turned people white as punishment must make you feel really uncomfortable.
> ...


Who told you it was curse? That hair protects us from the sun and attracts all types of women.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 13, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> The fact that god is Black



This is of course standard Muslim belief.

But it really only applies to Allah, the god of the muslim religion.   Not Almighty God.

I will concede that the pagan Allah, is indeed an African American.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 13, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that god is Black
> ...


Allah just happens to be the Islamic name for god. Like most white boys you are too ignorant to realize that I guess.  None of that changes the fact that god is Black though. After all, homo sapiens was made in his image.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 13, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I don't think so.  Pagan gods like Allah and Ganeesh are believed to be "God" by their believers in their pagan faiths, but they are different entities.  Just like a muslim will insist God is African American, an Indian will say God has the head of an elephant.

But you all are both wrong.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 13, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



"*I don't think so.* "

Thats your first mistake. I didnt ask what you think.  I educated you on the facts. The people that are pagans are white people. Thats why they made up santa clause.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 13, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Jolly Old St. Nicholas is actually a real person.    Where did you get the idea he is "made up"?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 13, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


I said santa clause dummy. Where in my post did I ever say St Nicholas?  That guy wasnt a white guy either.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 13, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




God is orange.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 14, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Newsflash to the cave dwellers:

Interracial marriage is not a sin


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 14, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You and death angel are just two sides of the same coin. Both sides maximum stupidity, I might add


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 14, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Newsflash to the cave dwellers:
> 
> Interracial marriage is not a sin



Well, now it isn't.  

It was 50 years ago, according to most of the "Christian" Churches.  

"Almighty God created the races white, black, yellow, Malay and red, and he placed them on separate continents. And but for the interference with his arrangement there would be no cause for such marriages. The fact that he separated the races shows that he did not intend for the races to mix.[24]" - Judge Leon M. Bazile. :_Loving v. Virginia, 1964_

God didn't change his mind, we changed ours.  

God didn't change his mind on slavery, we changed ours. 

God didn't change his mind on Witch Burning, we changed ours.

God didn't change his mind on gay marriage, we changed ours.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 14, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Newsflash to the cave dwellers:
> ...



Hold on witch burning are in the Bible???


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 14, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Hold on witch burning are in the Bible???



*Exodus 22:18 King James Version (KJV)*
_*18 Thou shalt not suffer a witch to live.*_

Seriously, did Disney get a hold of all your bibles and take out the icky parts?  

So to recap, this was in the bible, and all the way up until the 18th century, women were still being burned or executed for being witches.  

Then we had an age of Enlightenment and realized witches weren't actually a thing. (Sorry, Wiccans, you aren't a thing.)


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 14, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Hold on witch burning are in the Bible???
> ...



Sure God set up all sorts of parameters for his Israelite nations. I knew that. 

you claimed "witch burning" is in the Bible. It's not. There is not one verse in the Bible that directs people to "burn witches"


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 14, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Jesus is revered in Islam as is his mother Mary.

Who is Jesus for Muslims?

Years ago I went to Ephesus, to what is purported to be Mary's last earthly home. Muslims and Christians were there praying side by side. I don't know where you get your misinformation from.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 14, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Sure God set up all sorts of parameters for his Israelite nations. I knew that.
> 
> you claimed "witch burning" is in the Bible. It's not. There is not one verse in the Bible that directs people to "burn witches"



Wait, this is your argument, that because BURNING wasn't specifically mentioned as a way to kill witches, that make it okay? 


"Jesus, man, I told you to kill them, not burn them!!!"


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 14, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No squirming black boy. I showed you "white" people ain't white. Now you're trying to cover your humiliation with negro bombast. Good luck with that.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 14, 2019)

Asclepias said:


> . The word you are looking for is *moron* not *maroon* you idiot.



Asslips is the only person here that needs everything spelled out.

You are too damn ignorant to even joke around with.
What a maroon!


----------



## Erinwltr (Oct 14, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Mixed-race couple forced to flee country after appearing in ad
> ...


Didn't realize you had it in you, sue.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 14, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Actually, if you knew anything, you would know that the Blessed Mother's home, the "Santa Casa" or Holy House, is in Loreto, Italy, not Ephesus.

And the Islamonazis do not worship Jesus as God at all, they believe in their own pagan god, Allah.  Which BTW, is their right, just like the Hindus worship their own god, Ganeesh, and the Satanist worship Satan.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 14, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Hold on witch burning are in the Bible???
> ...


When Christ returns those laws will be enforced.

Best get on the right side now, or enjoy your remaining days now, because there is no future in rebellion against God.

Out of your own mouth you have convicted yourself


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 14, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Wrong. It's in Ephesus 
Allah is the Arabic word for God, not a "pagan god." Jesus is a prophet in Islam, mentioned in the Qur'an many times. What dimwits tell you this crazy stuff? Why do you need to fight with Muslims, anyway? Just go to the church of your choice.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 14, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




Researchers have determined otherwise,lyst.
Chick.com: Where Did Allah Come From?



BTW, the shrine in Loreto, where Mary lived, is one of the biggest shrines in all of Italy.


I don't fight with muslims.   I will speak to them and tell them where they are dead wrong if I get a chance.

But it really doesn't matter to me if someone believes in Almighty God, or Buddha, Krishna, or Zeus.   Or Allah for that matter.


----------



## Flash (Oct 14, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Notice to the sicko Moon Bats. You can take your filthy mixed marriage commercials and shove it where the sun don't shine.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2019)

Flash said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...





What country are you moving to and how soon can you get the fuck out of mine?


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 14, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



This "Chick.com" is a propaganda farm run by some bizarre evangelical idiot. It's not exactly reliable.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 14, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



I don't think libs like yourself have respect for any theological sites or institutes,preferring to make up your own stuff like "Adam and Steve" in the garden instead of Adam and Eve.

But for the record, chick.com was founded by the tremendous theologian , Jack Chick, who died several years ago.


----------



## DOTR (Oct 14, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



I never brought God unto it. You did.


----------



## DOTR (Oct 14, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Might I also say that whites are screwing up monumentally lately and haven't all that much to brag on either, not that I give one rat's patootie about all this racial garbage.




   Translation: whites are doing bad things...but I’m above racial generalizing.


----------



## DOTR (Oct 14, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...




“DOTR with his big fat mouth”

   I laughed out loud at that


----------



## DOTR (Oct 14, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...




“Please please like me mr liberal ...slurp slurp look how non racist I am slurp”

   How’s that working?


----------



## DOTR (Oct 14, 2019)

Some cultures are obviously superior to and more advanced than others.  
 
The gruesome fate of “witches” in Papua New Guinea

Malawi albinos kidnapped and sacrificed by witchdoctor gangs on the hunt for election charms


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 15, 2019)

DOTR said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



It won't work on Joe for five minutes and works on the typical liberal little longer than that. It still gives you absolutely no license for your racism, does it? 

Not from Christianity, least  of all. 

Not from the Constitution.

From science, if you want to go with that, then go to ALL the way with that. Do it, but then claim neither of the first two. Because then you're a Leftist, and you know that too--to the victor belong the spoils, and the Devil take the hindmost. Who cares about anyone's "rights" then?


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 15, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Aside from your continuous stupid remarks about "libs," which just shows ignorance, you are right, I don't have any respect for these clowns. Theology is pure opinion of one person or another. Occasionally, somebody comes up with an idea that might sound plausible and perhaps worth thinking about. This guy Chick was just a bigoted fundie off his rocker.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 15, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


You know Lysistrata, you're a pretty disgusting woman.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 15, 2019)

Meathead said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



My fave posts of hers is where she continually rants about everyone else's sex life. She's obsessed while insisting that she's not. It's so odd.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 15, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Well, I'm sure she doesn't get laid much, if at all.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 15, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> When Christ returns those laws will be enforced.
> 
> Best get on the right side now, or enjoy your remaining days now, because there is no future in rebellion against God.
> 
> Out of your own mouth you have convicted yourself



Jesus is never going to return, because he was never here to begin with. 

Jesus is a fictional character...


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 15, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> It won't work on Joe for five minutes and works on the typical liberal little longer than that. It still gives you absolutely no license for your racism, does it?
> 
> Not from Christianity, least of all.



Christianity supported Racism all the way up until it wasn't cool anymore.  

The Transatlantic African Slave Trade was proposed by a Churchman, Bartoleme De la Casas 

Bartolomé de las Casas - Wikipedia

The Confederates invoked the bible when they justified their position of continuing slavery. 

The Civil War Was About Slavery. Confederate Leaders Were Totally Clear On This. | HuffPost

And, yes, the religious opposed mix-race marriages until they didn't. 

Opposition to Interracial Marriage Lingers Among Evangelicals



God didn't change his mind, we changed ours.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 15, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Opposition to Interracial Marriage Lingers Among Evangelicals
> .




Actually, opposition to interracial marriage is prominent among libs too.

An older Liberal Broad I know was royally pissed off when her honky husband dumped her for an Oriental chick.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 15, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Actually, opposition to interracial marriage is prominent among libs too.
> 
> An older Liberal Broad I know was royally pissed off when her honky husband dumped her for an Oriental chick.



Okay. 

1) It's racist as shit to call Asian women "Oriental".  Rugs are oriental... people are Asian. 

2) Any woman would be pissed if she got dumped for a younger woman... I don't think the race was the problem here.  

3) You completely missed my point, but I doubt explaining it to you would work. 

One more time.  There's a whole bunch of behavior that "the Church" was perfectly fine with, until people decided that these things weren't good. 

God didn't change his mind.  We changed ours.   

Left to just what was in the bible, we'd still be owning slaves and burning witches...  something were were still doing a mere 300 years ago.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 15, 2019)

Meathead said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Coming from the likes of you, I will take that as a compliment. Why should anyone follow these guys around when they don't know any more than the rest of us do about what might be described as the "invisible supernatural realm," yet people from graham-cracker, jeffress, perkins, robertson, hagee, the popes and the cardinals, and their ilk all pretend that they do (I'm not including non-Christians in this, but they have similar problem types). I did a search on this Chick guy. He was just another one of those loonies.

These "theological sites or institutes," as you call them, are made up by people who are only human beings just like the rest of us. No more and no less. Most of the time we don't see too much by way of wisdom coming out of these folks.

I have spent countless and very happy hours discussing various "spiritual" and "moral" issues with my friends and relatives, exchanging our individual viewpoints about what is going on. I've admired some writers, among the Christians: Dietrich Bonhoeffer (who was executed by the Nazis for his beliefs) and Retired Bishop John Shelby Spong, and the Dalai Lama, Buddhist. But none ever claimed that he had a direct line to the divine. Their guess is as good as mine and vice versa.

As Bob Dylan once said: "don't follow leaders, watch your parking meters."


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 15, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



At least you are consistent. I'm pointing out the absurdity of the the gender-based double standard and the obsession of right-wing ("conservative") "Christians," such they only glom on to issues that have a sexual angle, but you tail after any male you can worship and subordinate yourself to. You are so stupid it hurts.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 15, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




Needless to say, I humbly disagree.

If you take a leading churchman, like eastern Ohio's most prominent theologian , Rev. Ernest Angley.   The man has been studying God's word since the 1930's.   He knows a heckuva lot more about Scripture than you or I would.  We have to accede to their knowledge, its not just opinion.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 15, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



So what if he knows about "Scripture"? He doesn't know any more about the unseen world than the rest of us do. I used to see him on TV from time to time. He was a hilarious performer, pounding on people's heads and yelling "in the name of Cheeses!" He has no superior knowledge. You do realize that the Supreme Creator did not have anything to do with the writing of the bible or any of the writers of the different books that ended up being included in it.


----------

